# Majestic Jr. Letter opener / Magnifying glass



## paramount Pen (Nov 23, 2010)

I Recently got an order for 5 Majestic Jr. Desk Sets with pen, letter opener and magnifying glass. Has anyone made or know if the finials can be taken from the pen set and added to a letter opener / magnifying glass kit?
I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 24, 2010)

I would think you could make a letter opener, etc. using a standard (7 or 8mm or 10mm if you find a Cigar letter opener kit) tube but drill longer than the tube. Then, on the finial end, enlarge the hole, as necessary to accommodate glueing in the finial of your choice.  Maybe look into the Majestic Squire as an option for parts.

It's likely to be expensive to cannabalize any of those kits, however.

  -Barry


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've done my share of customizing majestics and the most recently made ones you can't punch out the body finial, the cap yes, but not the body. They decided to enclose that finial to where you have to drill it out. I have not made a majestic squire so I can't tell you much about them. If that's the case then you'll only be getting 1 finial per kit and that would be very costly, but if your customer is willing to pay....go for it, just get a down payment!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Nov 24, 2010)

paramount Pen said:


> I Recently got an order for 5 Majestic Jr. Desk Sets with pen, letter opener and magnifying glass. Has anyone made or know if the finials can be taken from the pen set and added to a letter opener / magnifying glass kit?
> I appreciate any feedback.



If I understand your problem correctly you need extra finials??
Wood-N-Whimsies has several different pen finials for sale on there site.  Have you checked their selection to see if any of them might work.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 24, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> I've done my share of customizing majestics and the most recently made ones you can't punch out the body finial, the cap yes, but not the body. They decided to enclose that finial to where you have to drill it out. I have not made a majestic squire so I can't tell you much about them. If that's the case then you'll only be getting 1 finial per kit and that would be very costly, but if your customer is willing to pay....go for it, just get a down payment!



Couldn't you just use the entire metal end of the body instead of just the end medallion , the Rhodium cap and all, this way it would look exactly like the pen, a tenon would have to be cut probably but it should make a stunning set,


----------



## paramount Pen (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, they give me some new direction on this. As soon as Thanksgiving is over I'll give Wood-N-Whimsies a call as I dont see any spare finial for the Majestic Jr. on their site, for it wold be nice to get them that way so as not to cannabalize all those kits. I will post some pics if everything works out allright.


----------

